# روابط لأفلام تعليميه للبرامج الهندسية



## سيف الدين مرزوق (20 مايو 2006)

اليكم أيها الزملاء الأعزاء روابط لمواقع نحتوي على أفلام تعليمية للببرامج التالية :
SAP2000 & ETABS & SAFE & CSI COL & AUTOCAD & STAAD
أرجو أن تنال اعجابكم 
http://csiedu.com/downloads.html
http://www.csiberkeley.com/support_watch&learn.html
http://www.dgcad.com/
http://www.public.iastate.edu/~fanous/staad/staad.html
http://www.public.iastate.edu/~fanous/staad/staad.html


----------



## أبوكمال (20 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## ابن البلد (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## المهندس2000 (21 يونيو 2006)

شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً


----------



## م.جمال العبري (21 يونيو 2006)

مشكور جدا أخي سيف الدين على هذه الروابط المفيدة


----------



## z002s (23 يونيو 2006)

thanks for help


----------



## المهندس احمد سعد (23 يونيو 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااا اخي السيف ا لهندسي


----------



## m123456789 (26 يونيو 2006)

لك جزيل الشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng.walee (26 يونيو 2006)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير ويارب يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك أخوكم من العراق


----------



## ehababdalaty (10 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نمر عادل ابراهيم (10 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله بيك وجزاك كل خير ونسال الله ان يوفقك في حياتك العلمية والعملية


----------



## ghreebeldar (29 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا ياأخى الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (29 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك........


----------



## المهندس العملاق (29 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكي يا اخي العزيز ابو سيف وتمنياتي الك بالصحة والعافية والله يكثر من امثالك في عمل الخير دائما


----------



## hosam mansour (29 يوليو 2006)

جميلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل ورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع مثل من ارسله


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (30 يوليو 2006)

شكرا يا أخي الحبيب حسام منصور علي هذه المشاعر القلبية و ثق أنها متبادلة أيها الصديق الجميل الرائع


----------



## EnG.On The Way (30 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر 
برامج مهمة ونحتاج لها كلنا 
الف شكر


----------



## ابوابراهيم خليل (2 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## oras (2 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (2 أغسطس 2006)

جازاك الله خيرا فعلا كنز ثمين


----------



## السوسنه السوداء84 (2 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (3 أغسطس 2006)

والله دى احلى حاجة عملتها متشكر جدا جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمروعلى3 (4 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="1 70"]






جزاك الله خيرا

[/FRAME]


----------



## eng.walee (6 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## solom012 (6 أغسطس 2006)

Thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## مهندس نواف (7 أغسطس 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على المواقع الرئعة


----------



## osama2d (11 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ghreebeldar (12 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا ياأخى وجزاكم الله خيرا 
اللهم انصر المجاهدين فى لبنان وفلسطين وهذا مانملكه الآن حتى يأذن الله لنشاركهم بأرواحنا وأجسادنا 
أعز الله الاسلام والمسلمين آمين


----------



## عصام رؤوف (12 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## engmido12 (12 أغسطس 2006)

متشكرين جدا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## تامر حلاوة (13 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MAHMOUD_007 (13 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس فاشل123 (13 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## elfatatry (14 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## HAZN (4 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عطور ليبيا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المواقع الرائعة


----------



## م.احمدصالح (5 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز سيف الدين مرزوق مشكور جدا ولكن هذا لايفيدنا بسبب انه لم يكن فديو وانما موقع كتب ويب حول شرح البرامج بالانكليزية الذي يفيدنا هو الشرح الفديوي لهذه البرامج باللغة العربية جزاك الله اخيرا ان ارسلت روابطها الى اميلي intelligence_as علي ****** او تكتبها هنا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م.احمدصالح (5 نوفمبر 2006)

اكرر اميلي intelligence_as على ******وو ومشكور (بارك الله فيك)


----------



## م.احمدصالح (5 نوفمبر 2006)

intelligence_as على يهو


----------



## م.احمدصالح (5 نوفمبر 2006)

سأنتظر بريدي لارى رسالتك لي ومتقصر ان شاء الله


----------



## العمار (24 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور اخ سيف والله يزيدك من العلم والتقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## concrete man (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا جدا اخي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (24 نوفمبر 2006)

راجع بريدك الالكتروني يا م/ أحمد صالح


----------



## Djelloul (27 نوفمبر 2006)

Merci de votre travail


----------



## حجازي حمدي حجازي (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## سوفتي (20 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر وجميل التحية لك يااخي


----------



## ahmad_s (21 ديسمبر 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## صاحب النقب (21 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود وأتمنى لو هناك شئ مماثل عن الماتلاب


----------



## كانو الرياض (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ سيف 

لاشيء جديد ,,, 





فأنت كالعادة رائع رائع
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (19 يناير 2007)

فقط أردت أن أنشط الموضوع للفائدة


----------



## ehabebo84 (24 يناير 2007)

جميلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل ورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع مثل من ارسله


----------



## sherifbaki (27 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (29 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ارجو من ملتقى المهندسين كشف عن الاتوكادمع جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد وهدان (29 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكي يا اخي


----------



## taha77uk (30 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## taha77uk (30 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## taha77uk (30 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## alaaeddin (30 يناير 2007)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك 
ووفقك الله


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (1 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم اقدم جزيل الشكر لارسالكم لي معلومات عن طرق تعليم الاتوكاد راجية من الله ان يسدد خطاكم والتواصل معي


----------



## وينك تعال (1 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

شكرا جزيلا
أنت رائع

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (3 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم لقد تم ارسال مجموعة من الافلام التعليمية من قبل الاستاذ احمد وهدان ولكن الرابط لا يعمل عندي الرجاء الارسال بطريقة اخرى مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Nour Eddin Jaradat (3 فبراير 2007)

Thank you alot


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (4 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ارغب في الاستفسار عن كيفية اظهار القياسات المسبقة عند الرسم في الاتوكاد وقد طرحت هذا الموضوع من قبل فكان الرد هو عن كيفية الرسم با لاتوكاد مع شكري لكل من ساهم في ارسال خرائط لي وافلام تعليمية مع العلم انها لم تصل مع جزيل الشكر لاحمد وهدان وكل من قام بالرد عليومن الله التوفيق


----------



## mokasdem (4 فبراير 2007)

مشششششششششششششششششششكور جدا


----------



## lana96 (4 فبراير 2007)

شكرا تسلم ايديك


----------



## isiz5 (4 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (14 أبريل 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18972


----------



## matardk (15 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Jamal (23 يونيو 2007)

مشككككووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (24 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم على هالمواقع ...


----------



## المهندس الهلالي (24 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (24 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور عليى هالمواقع الجيدة والمفيدة


----------



## mohamed salman (24 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## ekab77 (24 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور 

مواقع والله توب


----------



## ياسر عمـار (25 يونيو 2007)

مفيش روابط خاصة بال Project Management ?


----------



## ابنة الأقصى (26 يونيو 2007)

*مشكووووووووووور*


----------



## اشرف العراقي (26 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## jasim1 (27 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Djelloul (6 يوليو 2007)

Merci pour ça


----------



## fahad22 (6 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abd83 (6 يوليو 2007)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## عمار69 (9 يوليو 2007)

*شكرا اخي بارك الله فيك*

لو تفضلت هل يوجد نفس هذه البرامج بالفرنسية او العربية لاني للاسف لا اتقن الانجلزية شكرا شكرا شكرا.


----------



## جميل وصفي (10 يوليو 2007)

أخي سيف بخدمتك هذه اثبت بفعل أنك سيف هذا المنتدى و أرجو من بقية أخوتي أن يحذوا حذوك و يكونوا اكثر جدية بما يطرحوه كما اعتدنا منهم لنتميز كمهندسين عرب وكمهندسين مدنيين في هذا المنتدى لما لذلك من ايجاد لتنافسية بيننا وبالتالي نشر الفائدة وشكرا .


----------



## mrtaha (3 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (3 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لجميع الزملاء 
شكرا للأخ العزيز جميل وصفي 
أخي عمار سأحاول جاهدا البحث عن روابط باللغة الفرنسية 
أدعو الله أن يتقبل دعاءكم


----------



## z062 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا على هذة الجهود الطيبة وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## فادي الخطيب (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## descovery_2000 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ياأخى الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## abosadeer (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووور 
فعلا روابط مفيدة


----------



## م / علي صالح شلال (5 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصاممطر (9 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جدااااااا


----------



## م حسام و (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله بيك وجزاك كل خير ونسال الله ان يوفقك في حياتك العلمية والعملية[


----------

